# 2010 USA Female Figure & Bikini - Damn!



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2010)

check out the list of female competitors, I think bikini and figure is going to take over all shows!

*NPC USA Bikini Competitor List*

CLASS ???A??? Up to 5′1
Assria Narmin
Byrne Theresa
Barnes Katie
Conley Christa
De Beer Noy
DeLallo Elle
Dominguez Jennifer
Grajo Joy
Hergenrader Ashley
Kambarova Natalie
Labender Rachael
Newton Traci
Peralta Nicole
Phantharath Jenny
Turnbull Jen
White Elena

CLASS ???B??? Over 5′1 to 5′2 1/2
Berumen Tiffany
Cagle Michelle
Calhoun Bianca
Cui Maria
Dabuet Joyce
Hartman Francesca
Le Lisa
Miller Holly
Pimental Jennifer
Taketa Mandie
Taylor Skye
Whalen Jennifer

CLASS ???C??? Over 5′2 1/2 to 5′4
Bell Ashley
Bridges Kimberly
Campanoli Britani
Campbell Lisa
Capehart Dawn
Carney Grace
Cavendar Laura
Chapman Jennifer
Chomos Melissa
Desimone Tiffany
Deweese April
Eiler Monica
Elwell Rachel
Giese Christina
Gil Elizabeth
Hall Sopresa
Hamm Michaelyn
Hoskins Karlee
Laquer Julia
Long Jennifer
Maffei Adriana
Matheny Taylor
McLellan Sarah
Miller Cathy
Miranda Tatum
Moore Ashley
Parsons Stephanie
Pelt Adrianne
Prebyl Vanessa
Ramos Venus
Ray Robyn
Santosuosso Tara
Tamor Brandi
Tokunaga Toby
White Tamara
Winn Brieana

CLASS ???D??? Over 5′4 to 5′5 1/2
Alexander Stacey
Biggs Kelly
Bryant Carolyn
Costa Angelique
Dana Tyren
Dimuzio Heidi
Dixon Angela
Goudreau June
Green Kelsey
Larsen Melissa
Leaver Brandy
Moret Ashlee
Murdick Audrey
Naito Stacey
O???Connor Brittany
Palacios Alejandra
Pauza Kardena
Sushchik Zlata
Vaughn Clenet
Willos Kelly
Wood Roxanna
Zerega Alexandra

CLASS ???E??? Over 5′5 1/2 to 5′7
Bejarano Antoinette
Brugman Rachel
Cadenas Denise
Carey Emily
Colbath Shanon
Cristofani Kacy
Ellison Lea-Ann
Fernandez Dawn
Gines Mary
Hanson Michelle
Hefner Christina
Hudson Shandi
Jerbasi Taylor
Magoon Stephanie
Meadows Jennifer
Michelle Kelli
Orsini Theresa
Phillips Abby
Polk Jamie
Rice Katie
Rosen Alison
Rudholm Diane
Saitone-McGuire Janelle
Teems Michelle
Thompson Leslie
Weber- Ziaolhagh Nicole
White Summer
Whitmire Angel

CLASS ???F??? Over 5′7
Beccaria Gina
Benjamin Sarah
Buchanan Natassia
Cameron Meegan
Cochrell Shameen
Coles Katie
Covington Kelin
Duby Desirae
Eubanks Tawna
Genov Rhiannon
Hils Kim
King Crystal
Lane Jill
McWhorter Piper
Mora Brooke
Morris Samantha
O???Brien Paige
O???Rear Emilee
Scheerer Brendy
Sweatte Natasha


*NPC USA Figure Competitor List*

CLASS ???A??? Up to 5′1
Anderson Christine
Aracena Maria
Aragon Julia
Ashton Tamara
Bermudez Kimberly
Bjornstad Kristen
Cabading Maria
Cafiero Cecilia
Castro Darice
DeGiovine Amy
Dominguez Sarah
Edwards Amber
Ferguson Kelly
Fortino Wendy
Francis Tina
Goodwin Molly
Henderson Mandy
Henrick-Carpenter Mai
Jaques-Conn Jennifer
Kondo Shawna
Lopez-Roule Sylvia
McCormack Moira
Meza Alicia
Morgan Kimmie
Mossholder Arlin
Reavis Aubrey
Richard Krissy
Santos Laura
Santos Gemma
Schroeder Jenaliegh
Seal-DeTracy Brandy
Signorelli Francesca
Sweeney Stephanie
Vanderbilt Sheanni
Whitfield Jennifer

CLASS ???B??? Over 5′1 to 5′2 1/2
Allman Tori
Anderson Chazz
Anderson Marie
Berger Mallory
Bridges Amber
Canez Rebecca
Celaya Genevieve
Cross-Arabia Tina
Decolati Kelly
Hanson Brandy
Jones Laura
Kikuchi Erika
Kiselev Irina
Krause Michelle
Lovato Brittany
Martinez Cindy
Misra Heather
Ralar Amalia
Ramos Anissa
Ramsey Brittany
Richardson Cinderella
Singh Diane
Smythe Jennifer
Stewart Janae
Stidger Carissa
Velez Elizabeth
Wang Carolyn

CLASS ???C??? Over 5′2 1/2 to 5′4
Acosta Ivonne
Barber Kalani
Brocato Casey
Brown Kerryne
Caputo Kimber
Dahlum Shannon
Danielson Katrinka
De La Paz April
Delvecchio Wendy
Doleshal Brigitte
Dusek Rachel
Gardner Christine
Gichert Rachel
Guenther Nichole
Ingram Erika
Pawlicki Sarah
Rivera Grace
Ronquilio Dani
Sanchez Adriana
Sexton Naomi
Shafer Elizabeth
Simmons Mary
Smith Michelle
Smith Angela
Specking Monica
Sullivan Kellie
Taylor Jamie
Thielen Sarah
Vasquez Betty
Willes Stephanie
Wilson Dana
Yanga Aneta

CLASS ???D??? Over 5′4 to 5′5 1/2
Bailey Laura
Bannowsky Janet
Berthelson Meredith
Dees Heather
Everson Ryan
Faraschuk Lauri
Favazzo Christine
Grace Heather
Jarmolowich Mary
Judy Deborah
Laronal Kapiolani
Laucius Kathy
Mayer-Hyman Julie
McDougall Amy
Medders Wendi
Mettler Sheila
Neilson Joni
Pahlmann Rachel
Pearson Nicole
Petersen Katie
Quinlan Amanda
Reville Jillian
Singleton-Taylor Autier
Smith Brandy
Stark Lisa
Suppes Sheri
Vanderham Natalie
Waddell Tiffany
Walsh Deena
White Amanda

CLASS ???E??? Over 5′5 1/2 to 5′7
Angulo Cindy
Bales Sheri
Beavers Angela
Braun Jodi
Bravomalo Tammy
Candrilli Melissa
Charleston Myriam
Copenhagen Shamika
Delgado Jennifer
Dunn Krista
Edmonds Danielle
Geist Michelle
Hill Christy
Jaimes Ginger
Kelley Jenn
Kerns Leslie
Kluger Christine
McCaskey Marcy
McDonald Stephanie
Monette Tielle
Moody Bridgette
Moore Christine
Rabosky Deanna
Rankovic Alecia
Reynolds Megan
Rinaldi Jessica
Rogers Summer
Romero Elisa
Rudison Jill
Smith Kerri
Steenberg Kayte
Varela Monique
Vetter Amy
Ware Avis

CLASS ???F??? Over 5′7
Aquino Claudia
Bales Myschon
Bates Michelle
Bowers Rebecca
Boyd Jennie
Defalco Elizabeth
Dickson Kimberly
Eberling Lena
Ence Brooke
Gruner Stephanie
Haner Kelley
Iritano Jennifer
Jackson Veronica
Lairet Kimberly
Langer Stacy
Lenzer Cheryl
Lindy Rebecca
Nadeau Stephanie
O???Hara Katie
Payne Anissa
Penna Shannan
Pridgen Lindsey
Pritchett Kimberly
Ringholm Hannah
Rutherdale Draga
Scott Jennifer
Sedlatschek Amy
Tiahrt Jodi
Tjernlund Kristina
Weinstock Sici
West Courtney


----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2010)

here is the men's bodybuilding list:

*[NPC USA Men’s  Competitor Lists*


*Bantamweight*

 Jonathon Bareng
Magellan Damaso
John Fama
Ron Hackaspker
Paul Howe
Albert Lalonde
John Ligsay
Jimmy Nguyen
Kimo Sevillo
James Shumpert
Henry Urango

*Lightweight*

 Fernando Abaco
Roland Allen
Santiago Aragon
Marc Bennett
Tony Boone
Tony Botelho
John Caruso
Dickens    Fenelon
Delfin    Ignacio
Rob Kailany
Nhon Ly
Cody Mack
Drew Malate
Leonardo Pacheco
Art Shahazarian
Carlo Villesenda
Alan Watari

*Welterweight*

 Jacob Auzenne
Bret Bradshaw
Joe Bustamante
Craig Jones
Steve Karnya
Joshua Katz
Morris Pruett
Pete Rayner
Bryan Renshaw
Daniel Rocha
Jesse Sabater
Luis Santa
Tim Ward
Brandon    Williams
Duane Williams

*Middleweight*

 Thomas Arnone
Kelly Bautista
Brandon    Burrows
Sylvester Cain
Carlito    Camat
Matt Christianer
Michael    Cotton
Brien Dawson
Guillermo Escalante
James Gipson
Danny Hester
Andry Israel
Jason Joseph
Edgar Petrosian
Vincent    Que
Andrew Rasmussen
Jose Rivera
Neko Roberson
Julius Rumingan
Stoil Stoilov
Ronald Torres
Scott Turner
Malachi    Walker

*Light-Heavyweight*

 Al Auguste
Mike Best
William    Blair
Frank Castillega
Pete Ciccone
Brad Davis
Joshua Fred
Yano Garcia
Michael    Gritti
Vince Gumataotao
Vincent “VJ” Hils
Tom Jimenez
Daniel Koyama
John Lopez
Matthew    Lowden
Landley    Mannery
Edwin Menor
Raymond    McLeod
An Nguyen
C. Kevin Ofurum
John Peshia
Chris Przybyla
Justin Rayner
Tim Rice
Michael    Sausedo
Mark Smith
Mark Teti
Manuel Torres
Bryan Vander Ploeg
Kyle Witherspoon

*Heavyweight*

 Joshua Bergeron
Kenyatta Booth
Matt Burzacott
Juan Calderon
Brian Copeland
Zinjun Croon
Jason David
Jonathan Delarosa
PD Devers
Shaun Devoy
John Duginski
Mark Erpelding
Ruben Escobar
Les Galloway
Chulsey    Graham
Will Hamilton
Sean Harris
Ransford Jackson
Johnathan Johnson
Chase Jones
Chad Martin
Kali Muscle
Frank Nezdoba
Bryan Pazdzierz
Casey Richards
Vladimir Sizov
Fred Smalls
Kaden Vu
Josh Wade
Mike Yablon

*Super-Heavyweight*

 Sean Allan
Joe Barker
Zebulon    Beatty
Robert Burneika
Daniel Decker
Ryan Foxx
Craig Golias
Dusty Hanshaw
Jason Huh
Stephen    Kuclo
Chad LaCount
Gabriel    Latifi
DeCarlo    Lewis
Johnny McCarver
Gabe Moen
Blair Mone
Kalani Nelson
Korbie Nitiforo
Mario Possemato
Rudy Richards
Rowdy Rusconi
Ronald Sargeant
Keith Williams
Brian Yersky


----------



## MsGuns (Jul 29, 2010)

*What about the fbbs?*
*This is going to be a long show.*
*They should have started yesterday...lol*


----------

